# SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813***



## danebod (9 November 2006)

Moin allseits,

am 05.11.06 um 02:30 Uhr erhielt ich folgende Spam-SMS an mein Handy  von der Rufnummer 0151 14813***: 

"Eine Nachricht wurde für Dich hinterlegt. Schreibe eine SMS mit dem Text "Flirt 228765" und antworte an die 84123 (1,99EUR/SMS)"

Ich hab schon bei der Bundesnetzagentur angefragt. Kennt hier jemand ähnliches?

_Nummer anonymisiert, modaction _


----------



## stieglitz (9 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

guck dich einfach mal hier um:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## danebod (9 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Ja, danke, hab schon den ersten Hinweis durch einen der Forenthreads gefunden, die Nummer, die ich anrufen soll, gehört der INA Germany AG in HH.

Mal sehen, ob ich mich an die wende, die werden mich vermutlich nur abwimmeln, solange ich nicht mit Anwalt und Gericht angedackelt komme... :roll:


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

...versuche es halt erstmal, die INA ist nicht unrecht.


----------



## danebod (13 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Hab gerade eine email vn der Bundesnetzagentur mit Bitte um weitere Informationen beantwortet.

Anfrage an den Provider der Handynummer, von der die SMS kam, ist auch raus und Eingang ist bestätigt. Habe schriftliche Informationen über den Absender mit Fristsetzung eingefordert.

Einschreiben an die INA mit Forderung nach schriftlichen  Informationen über den Inhaber der 84123 geht heute mit Fristsetzung raus.


----------



## danebod (17 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

So, heute kam eine Mail von T-Mobile...

 Bestätigen, was ich schon wusste...

 - SMS-Kurzwahlnummer gehört der INA
 - Hinweis auf erobinson-Liste (in der ich schon längst bin) 
 - Wollen keine Infos rausrücken zur Rufnummer 0151 14813***, von der der Spam kam, da die nur an "auskunftsberechtigte Stellen" gegeben werden.
 - Wollen intern die mißbräuchliche Nutzung dieser Nummer prüfen


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****



danebod schrieb:


> Wollen keine Infos rausrücken zur Rufnummer 0151 14813***, von der der Spam kam, da die nur an "auskunftsberechtigte Stellen" gegeben werden.


Reine Verzögerung-/Verdrängungstaktik, ohne ernsthaftem, rechtlichen Bestand. Das soll heißen, man gibt nur Behörden gegenüber Auskunft, z. B. der BNetzA oder einer StA (hilfsweise auch der Polizei). An dieser Stelle ein unfreundliches Dankeschön unserem Bundesjustizministerumum, das dzt. erfolgreich die Umsetzung von europäischen Gesetzesvorgaben zu verhindern weiß, wodurch zivile Rechte erheblich eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## danebod (21 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Ich bin dazu auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichts Bonn hingewiesen worden, bestätigt in der Berufung vom Landgericht, wonach man auch als Privatperson auskunftsberechtigt ist. Leider geht aus der Rechtsanwalts-Homepage nicht hervor, ob dieses Urteil rechtskräftig geworden ist oder noch einmal von einer höheren Instanz überprüft wurde. Das Urteil ist von 2004.

Ich hab eine Mail von der BNetzA bekommen, in der sie mir schreiben, dass die Premium-Nummer der INA gehört und ich mich an die wenden soll. Auf meine Frage nach dem Absender der Spam-SMS gehen die gar nicht ein. :wall: 

Ich hab sie nochmal drum gebeten, den zu ermitteln, gegen ihn vorzugehen und mir die Daten mitzuteilen. Und sie auf das Urteil hingewiesen.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****



danebod schrieb:


> ob dieses Urteil rechtskräftig geworden ist....


An derartige Urteile kann man sich zwar in seiner Argumentation anlehnen, bindend für einen anderen Fall, als dem beurteilten, ist es jedoch nicht.



danebod schrieb:


> ...wonach man auch als Privatperson auskunftsberechtigt ist.


Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Insbesondere Dateninhaber verstecken sich gern hinter dem Datenschutz, ohne zu wissen, wie der tatsächlich geregelt ist.


----------



## danebod (21 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Und von der INA auch ein Brief.

 Die genannte Nummer 84123 ist ein "Shord (!)-Code". 

 Das ist wohl eine Kreuzung zwischen Short Code und Shared Code?

 Nee, nur ein Tippfehler, im nächsten Satz heißt er dann Shared Short Code. Weil mehrere Kunden diese Kurzwahlnummer bewerben...Und sie wollen meine Handynummer, um den Kunden zu ermitteln...

 Muharhar! Geht's noch? Die Spam an mich kam ja von einer T-Mobile-Handynummer und gerade nicht von der 84123...und die 84123 hab ich bestimmt nicht zurückgerufen!

 Ich hab's ihnen nochmal verkloogfidelt und sie auf das UKLAG und die Urteile des AG und LG Bonn hingewiesen.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****



danebod schrieb:


> Weil mehrere Kunden diese Kurzwahlnummer bewerben...Und sie wollen meine Handynummer, um den Kunden zu ermitteln...
> 
> Muharhar! Geht's noch?


Ja klar! Willst du wissen woher der Spam kommt oder nun doch nicht?


----------



## danebod (22 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Ja, ich will wissen wer die Spammer sind. Die stecken

- hinter der T-Mobile-Nummer, von der die SMS an mich kam mit der Aufforderung, die INA-Nummer anzurufen

- und natürlich also auch hinter der INA-Nummer, die ich anrufen soll, was ich aber nicht getan habe.

Die INA braucht meine Handynummer nicht zu wissen, denn weder kam von der Short Shared Nummer ein Anruf noch von mir an die. Meine Handynummer nützt ihnen nichts.

Wozu also sollte ich die preisgeben mit dem Risiko, das sie den Spammern gegenüber verifiziert wird?


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

...so wie ich das verstehe, läuft die Bewerbung (du nennst es Spam) über das Portal der INA. Dort ist deine Handynummer bereits hinterlegt und wird von mindestens einem Kunden der INA bedient. Über deine Nummer könnte mEn nun die INA den Kunden identifizieren, der dich umwirbt und dir Auskunft über  ihn erteilen, um dir deine rechtlichen Möglichkeiten einzuräumen - das, was du doch eigentlich willst, oder?
Mit der starren Haltung, die du derzeit einnimmst, könntest du genau so gut verlangen, dass die Mobilfunknetze eingestampft oder die SMS-Mitteilungszentralen editiert werden ---> :wall:


----------



## danebod (22 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so läuft.

1. Der Spam kommt von einer T-Mobile-Handynummer. Die Spammer senden blind Spam-SMS an eine große Zahl von automatisch generierten Nummern, ohne zu wissen, ob jemand diese Nummern wirklich abonniert hat.

2. Die versendete Spam-Nachricht fordert dazu auf, die bei der INA registrierte Nummer zu kontaktieren. Erst wenn ich das mache, wird den Betrügern meine Handynummer verifiziert. Und weiter gezielt zugespamt und an andere Spammer weiter verkauft.

3. Es gab bisher keinen Kontakt zwischen meinem Handy und der INA-Nummer. Daher kann meine Nummer der INA nichts nützen, das würde erst gehen, wenn ich mich mit dem Handy bei dieser Nummer melde, was ich definitiv nicht tun werde, siehe Punkt 2.

4. Der Text der Spam-SMS ist der INA durch mein Schreiben bekannt. Ich soll den Text "Flirt 228765" an die 84123 senden. Mit dieser Information ist es der INA möglich, herauszufinden, an wen von den mehreren Kunden meine SMS weitergeleitet werden soll.


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Naja, mach wie du meinst. Aber...


danebod schrieb:


> 1. Der Spam kommt von einer T-Mobile-Handynummer.


...bist du dir da sicher? Wie man schon bei den 0137er-Ping-Betrügereien lernen konnte, ist es nicht schwer, irgend eine Absenderkennung vorzutäuschen.


----------



## danebod (22 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Was die Absenderkennung angeht, kann man nicht sicher sein. Möglicherweise ist sie gefälscht.

Aber was im letzten Beitrag unter Punkt 4 geschrieben habe, sollte der INA reichen. Nämlich "den Text "Flirt 228765" an die 84123 senden". Damit können sie rausfinden, an wen die SMS dann gehen würde. Zur Not können sie selbst diesen Text dahin simsen und mit einem geeigneten Tool überwachen, an wen die SMS dann weitergeleitet wird.


----------



## danebod (22 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Und weiter geht's mit dem nervenzerfetzenden Schriftwechsel...

Erstmal kam wieder eine Mail von T-Mobile, die haben leider, leider keine Liste mit auskunftsberechtigten Organisationen...

 Aber einen Link zum UKLAG mitgeschickt.

 Ich hab mit einem Link auf das Urteil vom LG Bonn und Aufrechterhaltung meiner Forderung nach Auskunft geantwortet.


----------



## danebod (29 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Und die BnetzA schreibt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> 
> es tut mir leid, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass ich im Falle von Mobilfunkanschlüssen die gewünschte Auskunft nicht erteilen kann. Die von Ihnen angegebene Rufnummer ist, wie Sie schon selber festgestellt haben, eine Rufnummer im Mobilfunknetz von T-Mobile. Die Aussage von T-Mobile ist richtig, dass Auskünfte über den Anschlussinhaber nur an auskunftsberechtigte Stellen erteilt werden. Die Bundesnetzagentur gehört nicht zu den auskunftsberechtigten Stellen!
> (§ 112 Automatisiertes Auskunftsverfahren: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__112.html)
> ...



Die BNetzA ist nicht auskunftsberechtigt - welche korrupten Politiker haben denn dafür gesorgt?

Die Inverssuche bringt natürlich kein Ergebnis. Entweder wirklich gefälschte Nummer, oder der Abonnent hat der Inverssuche widersprochen (hab ich übrigens auch und würde ich jedem raten).


----------



## Flabber (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

@danebod

Wenn man so eine SMS bekommt handelt es sich um Blindwerbung einer Erotikhotline. Davon gibt es recht viele in Deutschland und manche schreiben einfach mit einer privaten Handynummer ahnungslose Menschen an, in der Hoffnung neue Kunden zu gewinnen. Deshalb auch der Verweis der Kurzwahlnummer in der SMS. Schreibt man nun an diese Kurzwahlnummer zurück, egal was ... werden erst mal 1,99 Euro fällig. Die eigene Handynummer ist aber danach "verbrannt" weil man ab dem Zeitpunkt je nach Hotline immer wieder SMS-Spam bekommt, zu allen möglichen Tages- und Nachtzeiten. Diese Art von Spam von einer privaten Mobilfunknummer aber lohnt sich, weil es immer wieder Leute gibt, die dann einen Dialog anfangen, der je nach SMS Aufkommen bis in die Tausende von Euro gehen kann. Dazu gibt es auch einige Zeitungsartikel: http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/magazin/?id=521045


----------



## Flabber (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Aber vielleicht wirst Du an ganz anderer Stelle wegen der privaten Handynummer fündig:

ht*p://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?...&plz=&umkreis=20&classid=0&=Finden&suchform=1

Bei den Anzeigen dort wird oftmals eine Handynummer angegeben. Ist nur viel Sucharbeit. Und davon abgesehen, der Text "Flirt Soundso" ist recht harmlos, zumindest erfolgt in der SMS ein Verweis auf eine Kurzwahlnummer und auf den Preis. Es gibt da noch ganz andere SMS, die direkt von der Kurzwahlnummer ausgehen und dann wahllos Leute angeschrieben werden, die vorgaukeln, denjenigen zu kennen mit (Beispieltext) "Hallo Du, lange nicht gesehen, wann treffen wir uns denn wieder mal..."


----------



## danebod (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Neues von der t-mobile, die der Provider der Handynummer ist, von der der Spam kam (sofern die Absenderkennung nicht gefälscht ist).



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> 
> wir möchten Sie bitten, die längere Wartezeit zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt spricht einiges dafür, dass die Absenderkennung stimmt...Google findet die Firma, sie hat eine homepage: ht*p://www.merlingroup.de/

Dann werd ich in Bälde mal 'ne Abmahnung und 'ne Unterlassungserklärung auf den Weg bringen... :sun:

_rechtlich bedenkliche Bezeichnung gelöscht modaction _


----------



## danebod (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Ach, ich hatte was vergessen - und Editieren kann man seine Beiträge hier anscheinend nicht?

Ich glaube, entscheidend waren die Verweise auf die Urteile des Ag und LG Bonn. Hier noch mal für alle:



> Gerichtsentscheid zum Auskunftsanspruch von Privatpersonen gestoßen:
> 
> URTEIL
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****



danebod schrieb:


> Ach, ich hatte was vergessen - und Editieren kann man seine Beiträge hier anscheinend nicht?





Heiko schrieb:


> Neue Benutzer sind in der Funktionalität etwas beschränkt.
> Sobald Du eine bestimmte Beitragszahl übersteigst und eine gewissen Zeit Mitglied bist werden genau die von Dir bemerkten Einschränkungen deaktiviert.


...


----------



## danebod (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Dann schreib ich noch einen Beitrag - einmal komm ich dann eher in den Genuss des Editieren-Privilegs - :sun: 

und zum zweiten taugt mein Link zum Urteil der Bonner Gerichte nicht, hier noch einmal, und jetzt funzt er hoffentlich:

Urteil


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Interessant... Wieso gibt es eigentlich auf antispam.de einen Klon dieses Threads? 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=91500&postcount=44
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/20/eine-nachricht-wurde-fuer-dich-hinterlegt/
Stimmt das alles denn so?


----------



## danebod (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Es gibt einen "Klon" dieses Threads, weil ich mich in beiden Foren unter demselben Nick wegen dieser Angelegenheit angemeldet habe.

Ich hoffe , dadurch mehr Leute zu erreichen, als wenn ich mich nur für ein Forum entschieden hätte. Einmal, um mehr Informationen, Tipps und Hinweise zu erhalten, zum zweiten, damit mehr Leute die Möglichkeit haben zu erfahren, wie man dagegen vorgehen und was man damit erreichen kann.


----------



## danebod (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

P.S.: Mit dem Augsburg-Blog hab ich nichts zu tun, aber offensichtlich - und wenig erstaunlich - bin ich nicht der einzige, der auf diese Weise angespammt wurde. Der Augsburg-Blog hat davon über andere (oder durch die Foren) erfahren.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Na, dann schau dir doch mal das Impressum des Augsburg-Blogs an


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

@Danebrod: Sorry, ich wollte Dich nicht verunsichern. Du bist den ganzen Weg gegangen, um die Identität der Handynummer zu klären. Zunächst hab ich das wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen - aber wenn wirklich wahr ist, was wahr zu sein scheint, ist das der Hammer: Inhaber der Premium-SMS eine liquidierte Firma, die unter selbem Namen unter derselben Anschrift weiter macht als neu erstandene Firma - und die Geschäftsführerin ist auch direkt persönlich (mit)verantwortlich für dioe Firma, der die ursprünglich anrufende Handynummer gehört. Wenn das die BNetzA nicht zu einem heftigen Vorgehen anregt gegen die Hamburger Firma, was dann???


----------



## danebod (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

Tja, die Indizien sind recht deutlich, das dürfte nicht nur was für die BNetzA sein, sondern auch für die Staatsanwaltschaft, die ich gelegentlich - nämlich recht bald - mal darauf aufmerksam machen werde.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****

-Einfach eine mail ,
 -oder anrufen bei Ina, die sperren und die kümmern sich drum das man nichts mehr bekommt.

Hier die Adresse

sa[email protected]

oder tel 0405570707 oder per fax 04055707100 

hat bei mir super geklappt.

ciao


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****



Unregistriert schrieb:


> -Einfach eine mail ,
> -oder anrufen bei Ina, die sperren und die kümmern sich drum das man nichts mehr bekommt.


Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.

Was ist gemeint?

Gibt es Blacklists gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch durch Ping- und/oder SPAM-Anrufe? Und die pflegt eine namentlich bekannte Firma öffentlich? Warum stehen da nicht per Voreinstellung alle drauf?

Das muss ein Fake sein.

Im Jahr 2002 gab es ein ähnliches Mysterium bei der Firma Interfun. Die Dialer der Firma Interfun wurden massivst mit Mailmüll beworben und die Firma konnte sich nie erklären, wie dies geschah. Die Verantwortlichen konnten nie ermittelt werden.

Trotzdem gab es eine Webseite bei der Firma Interfun, auf der sich Verbraucher "austragen" konnten, wenn sie von den großen Unbekannten weiterhin keinen Mailmüll mehr erhalten wollten.

Ich habe nie verstanden, wie dieses möglich sein konnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von "normaler" Handynummer 0151 14813****



danebod schrieb:


> Tja, die Indizien sind recht deutlich, das dürfte nicht nur was für die BNetzA sein, sondern auch für die Staatsanwaltschaft, die ich gelegentlich - nämlich recht bald - mal darauf aufmerksam machen werde.


Hast Du denn inzwischen was gemacht?


----------



## eses (8 April 2019)

015770472980


----------

